# interior?



## bimmerpunk (Aug 5, 2003)

does anyone know what this interior is called. I found it on bmw.com
i think it looks outstanding 

too bad its not avaliable in the U.S.
I hate the obsession that a majority of the people here seem to have with leather. It keeps the rest of us from getting cloth on most good cars


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

bimmerpunk said:


> does anyone know what this interior is called. I found it on bmw.com
> i think it looks outstanding
> 
> too bad its not avaliable in the U.S.
> I hate the obsession that a majority of the people here seem to have with leather. It keeps the rest of us from getting cloth on most good cars


Look like ZHP seats to me. The bolster areas are alcantera while the interior portion of the seat is fabric.


----------



## bimmerpunk (Aug 5, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Look like ZHP seats to me. The bolster areas are alcantera while the interior portion of the seat is fabric.


I thought that may be it. but its on a coupe and arent the zhp's all alcantera without the fabric in the center (not sure, i havnt really seen them yet)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I want those seats.

They have levers on the side to release the seats forward, so they wouldn't be on a 4-door (ZHP).


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

bimmerpunk said:


> I thought that may be it. but its on a coupe and arent the zhp's all alcantera without the fabric in the center (not sure, i havnt really seen them yet)


They are the same seats, only these are in a coupe. The ZHP seats have fabric centers with alcantera only on the bolster and headrest.

In Europe, there is much more flexibility in ordering options, so you can potentially get this seat on many more versions of the 3-series than you can here in the US. In Europe you can get all cloth (different types), all leather, a combination cloth/leather, or this combo cloth/alcantera.


----------



## bimmerpunk (Aug 5, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> They are the same seats, only these are in a coupe. The ZHP seats have fabric centers with alcantera only on the bolster and headrest.
> 
> In Europe, there is much more flexibility in ordering options, so you can potentially get this seat on many more versions of the 3-series than you can here in the US. In Europe you can get all cloth (different types), all leather, a combination cloth/leather, or this combo cloth/alcantera.


Im going to try Glenn's approach when I order my 330ci this spring.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

That is the interior you get when you order an e46 (atleat in Europe) w/ the M-sport paket. If my memory serves, you can also order the seats (alcantara/laser cloth) a la carte. But to get those seats w/ the aluminum cube trim, you have to order M sport paket). 

BMW uses this same interior for US 330 ZHP sedans (the ZHP is a US-only package).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That is Laser Alcantara interior with Alu cube trim of the Edition Sport, a package available in Germany.

Here's a pic in a Touring










Also check the link below. I have posted various pictures from different E46 editions.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23840


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

*2 interesting observations...*



Alex Baumann said:


> That is Laser Alcantara interior with Alu cube trim of the Edition Sport, a package available in Germany.
> 
> Here's a pic in a Touring


Cool pics Alex. Couple of observations:

1. Did you notice the tach in the dashboard shot? Redlines at 5000 rpm! Must be a diesel.

2. Even though it is shown with the alcanatra/cloth seats, the steering wheel is LEATHER, not alcantra. Wish the U.S. ZHP package came with the leather wheel (I'm not a fan of the fuzzy wheel).


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

bimmerpunk said:


> I hate the obsession that a majority of the people here seem to have with leather. It keeps the rest of us from getting cloth on most good cars


The ones that kill me are pickup trucks with leather seats!!


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks something like my interior. :eeps:


----------



## bimmerpunk (Aug 5, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> The ones that kill me are pickup trucks with leather seats!!


I saw a jeep once with leather seats craziest thing ive seen in a while


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bimmerpunk said:


> I saw a jeep once with leather seats craziest thing ive seen in a while


why is that crazy? leather holds up far better than cloth, lasts longers, doesn't stain and it's easy to clean. I'm a bit baffled how any cars are sold with cloth...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> Look like ZHP seats to me. The bolster areas are alcantera while the interior portion of the seat is fabric.


Well, those seats were around years before the "ZHP" arrived. The "Sport" trim available in most countries comes with alcantara and cloth seats. The "ZHP" adopted that Sport trim, including the air dams and other exterior trim, and added the breathed-on engine.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> why is that crazy? leather holds up far better than cloth, lasts longers, doesn't stain and it's easy to clean. I'm a bit baffled how any cars are sold with cloth...


That's true for vinyl. For leather, well, it can stain and depending on the type of leather may not last as long as cloth.

I got the vinyl seats in my 325 wagon and they're great! Not having to worry about wear or staining issues is nice.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

dlloyd1975 said:


> That's true for vinyl. For leather, well, it can stain and depending on the type of leather may not last as long as cloth.
> 
> I got the vinyl seats in my 325 wagon and they're great! Not having to worry about wear or staining issues is nice.


Yep. BMW's cloth looks to be of higher quality than their leather. I'd bet that a car equipped w/ cloth will look better in 10 years than the leather equipped one. If it has Alcantara-even better-- Alcantara is extremely tough and durable.


----------



## Midnhtsun (Aug 7, 2003)

I love my 94 325is, but i think the interior needs a facelift, and its a car I plan to keep for a long time, how difficult if possible would it be to get something as similar as possible to the interior shown in the earlier threads?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

i love my M-sport package  U.S. model too :thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Interior d'Elvis :tsk:


----------



## bimmerpunk (Aug 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> i love my M-sport package  U.S. model too :thumbup:


howd you get a us spec 3er with the m sport package


----------

